# CLR and hard water stains



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

Just tried using CLR on the outside of an old used tank and it did nothing really. I even left it on for a while, scrubbed it, tried razor, didnt do much at all.

Just thought I'd share my disappointment with the results.

Anyone ever try it and have better luck?


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Ive used it I find vinegar works better just have to soak it for a while plus it rinses of better too,if it a big surface I soak paper towels in it then lay them on the glass


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

I did the paper towel thing for a while, but that side of this one tank was so bad I decided to bring out the big gun and it jammed.

I had filled a few of the new to me tanks with water and added vinegar and left them for a few days, when to cleaned them, they looked pretty darn good.

I just wish I had a container that I could put that one side of this one tank in to soak it for a few days, its the outside of the tank. Haven't been able to think of anything in my house that is large enough yet.

I did however decide to put a 10 gallon rimless that is quite stained into one of thes other tanks for a few days to soak in vinegar. I hope I am surprised by the results.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

You can lay a tank on it's side, pour vinegar into and let it sit. Then turn the tank and do the other side.Last do the ends. A plastic pot scrubber works well to remove the deposits when they are soft.


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

its the outside of the tank so need a container large enough


----------



## Tbird (Oct 5, 2009)

Get one of the large rubber maid containers or use your bathtub.


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

Hot water and Vinegar, best solution. If you wanna go old school, use news paper instead of paper towel.


----------

